# Perhaps the question should be...



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

*...are Colt 1911's overrated? Looking at a hundred or so posts over at the 1911 forums, I have found a fanatical cult of "If it ain't a Colt...ad nauseum..." who apologize for the very frequent complaints (by Colt lovers) of poor quality control, mis-matched finished between frame and slide, plastic parts, slides mating to frames with a noticeable list, guide rod holes drilled off center, etc....all common flaws found in 1911's produced by the so-called king of 1911's. Don't get me wrong....I have several Colt, Singer, and Ithaca WWII models in 8+ condition, and there is no way today's Colt is even close to the stuff put out yesterday. These guys just are so afraid to say what I say (a lot has to do with Moderator censorship...intolerant of ANY negative posts about Colt), but if it was any other brand they were talking about, they would find none of these typical flaws acceptable and would be whooping and hollering on the manufacturer's door step. I was at my gun range today, and happened to notice an unsold (over priced, perhaps) WW!! re-ssue Colt, and made a side by side comparison to a Springfield GI parkerized...the dealer even went so far as to field strip the two...there is no comparison...the SA at $489 versus the $999 Colt...the Colt looked, felt, and gave off an aura of cheap, cheap, cheap...and at twice the price...oh, there's more, but I'll conserve bandwith for another time...Colt :shock: :shock: *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I agree with what you are saying. If you like to look of the old Colts with the 90 degree slide markings, then get a GI Springer (and modify it as you wish).

If the GI's had the same sights as the Mil Spec, I probably would have bought one last year. I didn't wanna have to buy a gun and have to sink more $ into it.


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

I agree+2. I own not one modern Colt. Mine was made in 1941. What I saw in the 80's really sucked! Like we werent gonna notice...my eye we aint. I have 4 others, my choice for my 5" a Kimber 25 annv edition. Classic Browning and one fine gun to build on. My others are Caspian, IAI and a Charles Daley. All are series 1 type, I simply cant have some freakin pinko liberal telling me what kind of safety I must use now can we lads... Take that Nancy! :shock:

I' diggin your new site Shipwreck. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

My Defender is the only Colt 1911 style pistol I own right now. Fortunately it has been a very good gun. It seems to be made well and it performs well. Shoots everytime I pull the trigger even with the "flying ash can" bullets. I've go a Springfield that works well also. I think it's kinda a hit and miss thing just like buying a vehicle. You can get good ones or bad ones from Ford, Chevy, GMC, Dodge, Honda, etc. You can spend a great deal of money ($1800 or more) on a 1911 and expect everything to be perfect..........but, there is still a chance it won't be. If I've got a $600 Springfield (or Colt) that happens to work everytime, I'm a happy camper. I think a gun buyer should be informed about what he/she is buying and not be married to a specific brand. Just my .02 cents FWIW


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Just my bad luck I guess but my 3mo. old kimber eclipse has only one major functional difference from my colt commander (circa 198? mfg) and that is the slide/frame fit is slightly tighter.They both are more accurate than I can be and (so far even the kimber) are completely reliable.And it must be a "location shipped to" thing cuz "I" personally havent seen one of the colt abortions some people say they have????
Go figger :-D :-D :-D


----------

